
Comet Lake has no TSX support - gggmaster
https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/199328/intel-core-i9-10900-processor-20m-cache-up-to-5-20-ghz.html#tab-blade-1-0-7
======
gggmaster
Even the i9s don't support it.

